# Uber says I already have a duplicate account / identity stolen?



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone heard of anything like this happening before?

I went to apply for Uber for the very First time yesterday. My application got rejected immediately and after going through customer service chat, they said I already have an account under another e-mail address. An e-mail I've never heard of and isn't mine. Today, they told me my driver's license image matched the other account. 

So I figure at this point, either Uber has some big mix up in their system, or someone has stolen my identity and is using my driver's license to drive on Uber illegally. 

The customer service chat, just keeps sending me the same canned message, that I need to login using the other e-mail, that isn't mine. I think I'm going to try going to the greenlight hub tomorrow and seeing if they can fix it. 

Does anyone have any other ideas? Do you think the greenlight hub will be able to help?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone and their mothers already tried uber and uberwala tech support is amazing at canned messages. Skip to another min wage job.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Everyone and their mothers already tried uber and uberwala tech support is amazing at canned messages. Skip to another min wage job.


SubaruLegacy
*I was advised to re-word my post..*
You should consider rephrasing your question as, simply; "Should I skip to another min wage job?" That way, it's quite possible that other forum users won't be unhelpful and will actually answer your original question.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You can try to recover the username...

And then the password...

Depends on where...

it will send the confirmation...

If that doesn't work...

Email Uber that...

You MAY have been hacked...

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I figure at this point, either Uber has some big mix up in their system, or someone has stolen my identity and is using my driver's license to drive on Uber illegally.


Just wait till the IRS receives a 1099 in your name that states you made $36k last year.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Do you have another rider account?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Has anyone heard of anything like this happening before?
> 
> I went to apply for Uber for the very First time yesterday. My application got rejected immediately and after going through customer service chat, they said I already have an account under another e-mail address. An e-mail I've never heard of and isn't mine. Today, they told me my driver's license image matched the other account.
> 
> ...


I called Uber several times this evening to find out why they had suspended me yet again. One of the support drones couldn't find my driver account; only my passenger account. She asked me if I was a driver and I said "yes, for the last four years". She then said that I may have a duplicate account.

Whenever the support drones do not understand why the Uber system has forked up, blaming it on a "duplicate account", duplicate email, duplicate phone number etc etc seems quite common.

Also, Uber's system frequently (a) loses/deletes drivers' documents, decides to (b) post drivers' documents to other drivers' accounts, and/or (c) publish drivers' details and documents to the public internet.

If you are going to sign up with Uber, understand that there is no expectation that Uber will be able to store, process, retrieve or safeguard your information or documentation to any degree of professional standard. To answer your question, yes, the Greenlight support drones _may _be of a higher quality, it all depends on who you get. At my local Greenlight I know who the useful ones are and who the duds are. If you get assigned a dud then just ignore him/her and go straight back to the front desk to rejoin the queue and go through it as many times as necessary to get a person who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have three Uber accounts: Uber Taxi, UberX and a passenger account. I was having trouble with my passenger account. I e-Mailed Rohit describing my trouble. He sent me back several e-Mails demanding that I tell him which account of the three that I wanted to keep and that he would delete the other two. I forwarded a copy of the e-Mail with *PLEASE* *ESCALATE* in the subject line. They fixed it.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I used my passenger account to make my driver account. So I believe I only have 1 account. the duplicate account was with a random e-mail anyways, that definitely isn't my e-mail. I went to the greenlight hub on Friday, they look at my driver's license, went to backroom. Said manager called investigation team, and told me I'd get a call in 48-72 hours. Hopefully it works out.... It's been 48 hours, but I assume they really meant 2-3 business days, so I'll give them a few more days to call, before I put in my zillionth support request message.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Has anyone heard of anything like this happening before?
> 
> I went to apply for Uber for the very First time yesterday. My application got rejected immediately and after going through customer service chat, they said I already have an account under another e-mail address. An e-mail I've never heard of and isn't mine. Today, they told me my driver's license image matched the other account.
> 
> ...


Yes same issue with me Since Saturday morning. I email support and they are lost in space claiming a duplicate account! They told me only green light hub can help me . I went to green light hub and to no avail . They searched and could not find a duplicate account but said they have to escalate it to a specialist . That it can take from 24 hours to 7 business days. This is totally wrong and once again Uber is damaging us financially by deactivating our accounts without warning of such issue and our bills still need to be paid. Let's see where this goes. Maybe they are finally doing a vetting process to clear out all the people who opened up new accounts after being deactivated . If that's the case business should pick up . I say this because I know there are many driving with fake accounts. Yet Uber has failed to take action so far. All along hurting the drivers who are on the system legitimately.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I must say account was unlocked within 6 hours. So I assume the agent was covering her ass by saying 24 hours to 7 days. Knowing how everything with support has worked previously. I’m satisfied with time frame but it does not take away that I was the whole weekend without work due to an error!


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

It's been over a week for me, and I still haven't been able to apply to drive. and after waiting a full 72 business hours...the investigation team, never called me. I sent another message in the stupid chat. If I don't hear back today, I guess I'll be visiting the greenlight hub again tomorrow, ugh. It seems like Uber is just hoping I'll go away. But at this point, even if they don't let me apply or hire me, I still need them to investigate, if someone stole my identity I want them arrested. 

Does anyone have any other ideas of how to get ahold of someone who can actually do something? 

I just bought a car, and I'm worried when I was test driving, that one of the car dealers may have used the copy of my drivers license they make, to make the fake uber account, he's probably selling pictures of id's as a side business.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Has anyone heard of anything like this happening before?
> 
> I went to apply for Uber for the very First time yesterday. My application got rejected immediately and after going through customer service chat, they said I already have an account under another e-mail address. An e-mail I've never heard of and isn't mine. Today, they told me my driver's license image matched the other account.
> 
> ...


Maybe a case of mistaken identity? Could be someone who has the same last and first name as you is a driver for them.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I wish it had been mistaken identity. It turns out someone stole my identity and used it to drive for Uber. Uber has been useless in helping. The Greenlight hub claims the fraud investigation team is investigating, but in reality I'm getting the run around. I went to the police to file a report like they told me to, but the police claim they can't file a criminal investigation until they know what jurisdiction the driver drove in. Uber refuses to tell me where he drove or any information they have about him (like his bank account info, car registration, insurance or any of the other info they probably have about him and could quickly catch him). Uber claims it violates their privacy policy to give up the criminals info. Uber wants me to convince the police to use their proprietary lert.uber website, create a law enforcement account and formally subpoena the information for a case...that may or may not even be in their jurisdiction. Uber's lack of customer service is ridiculous. Meanwhile even if I didn't want to drive for them, I'd still have to deal with this, because if this guy isn't caught, who knows what else he'll use my identity for.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I wish it had been mistaken identity. It turns out someone stole my identity and used it to drive for Uber. Uber has been useless in helping. The Greenlight hub claims the fraud investigation team is investigating, but in reality I'm getting the run around. I went to the police to file a report like they told me to, but the police claim they can't file a criminal investigation until they know what jurisdiction the driver drove in. Uber refuses to tell me where he drove or any information they have about him (like his bank account info, car registration, insurance or any of the other info they probably have about him and could quickly catch him). Uber claims it violates their privacy policy to give up the criminals info. Uber wants me to convince the police to use their proprietary lert.uber website, create a law enforcement account and formally subpoena the information for a case...that may or may not even be in their jurisdiction. Uber's lack of customer service is ridiculous. Meanwhile even if I didn't want to drive for them, I'd still have to deal with this, because if this guy isn't caught, who knows what else he'll use my identity for.


Go see you local DA.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

SuzeCB I'm definitely considering getting a lawyer and going the legal route. Tt just seems to me that most likely once you do that, Uber is going to put up their guard even more, and it'll prob end up taking months/years/decades to get sorted out. The annoying thing, is given all the info they probably have about the criminal, if Uber wasn't being obnoxious they could probably solve this in 5 minutes. Even better would be if they could get the guy and get him to flip on who sold him my driver's license, (I'm like 90% sure it was the Mazda dealership that I almost bought a car from, but ended up not because they were trying to screw me).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> SuzeCB I'm definitely considering getting a lawyer and going the legal route. Tt just seems to me that most likely once you do that, Uber is going to put up their guard even more, and it'll prob end up taking months/years/decades to get sorted out. The annoying thing, is given all the info they probably have about the criminal, if Uber wasn't being obnoxious they could probably solve this in 5 minutes. Even better would be if they could get the guy and get him to flip on who sold him my driver's license, (I'm like 90% sure it was the Mazda dealership that I almost bought a car from, but ended up not because they were trying to screw me).


From Uber's standpoint, they don't know which of you is the legitimate one. This is why they can't cooperate with you unless you have some sort of official documentation from an authority figure. The police, the DA, or a subpoena authorized by the court would be such documentation. By all means, if you feel your best route is to hire an attorney to do all of this for you, do it. Just know that you are going to have to Shell out the money to pay for this attorney yourself. This is not a personal injury case, where the attorney has to take it on a contingency basis. There's no money for you to be awarded here, except maybe whatever taxes would be due on the money that the other person made.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

It was probably either an illegal alien who got it from a identity thief (which frankly probably won't be able to be tracked down) or you'll find out it was actually someone from your past whose license is suspended/revoked and are driving on your name instead. Considering you're in Miami, I'm going to guess illegal alien. Of course, there are other possibilities, but those are the two most likely ones. I agree with SuzeCB, definitely pursue it. You never know what else they've done under your name (check your criminal record too for inaccuracies, check for warrants you're unaware of, tax records, credit, etc). You well may need the report from the DA / Law Enforcement to prove that your identity was stolen.

https://www.identitytheft.gov/


----------



## Anthonie (Jun 19, 2018)

What was the result of the duplicate account problem? I am having the same issue and have no idea how to get ahold of someone from Uber to resolve this. I have never driven for Uber, but have an account for rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Go to the police and report stolen identity. Seriously. You're going to end up being on the hook for income taxes this jerk is racking up in your name. Ask them how this will be investigated so you don't get screwed for the taxes and anything else. Seriously. This other person could attack a passenger, and all Uber has is YOUR name!


----------



## Anthonie (Jun 19, 2018)

apparently this guy named Danielle is the primary person on the account. I have no idea who this is!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

A guy tried to steal my identity but then he found out who I was and said "no thanks". I don't get no respect!


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Anthonie said:


> What was the result of the duplicate account problem? I am having the same issue and have no idea how to get ahold of someone from Uber to resolve this. I have never driven for Uber, but have an account for rides.


Anthonie

The result was I can't drive for Uber. I've been driving for Lyft since February. There's no way to get a hold of anyone at Uber. I went to the local hub office a few tiems and they made excuses. They said I had to work through the law enforcement response team LERT. but LERT will only respond to police. I did a police report with local police. The police sent it to lert. And Uber NEVER RESPONSES to police. They will only respond of you can get the police to issue a formal subpoena apparently. Uber is really an asshole about this.

Good luck, maybe your police can do better, or maybe you'll get someone more competent at your local office. If you do make any progess let me know. Driving for only Lyft and not Uber severely impacts my earnings and profit and puts me at a huge disadvantage to other drivers.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Anthonie said:


> apparently this guy named Danielle is the primary person on the account. I have no idea who this is!


Anthonie 
Were you ever able to make any progress towards getting your account sorted out? Also I apologize for the horrendous spelling in my last post, I wrote it on my phone.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

So I have news from my ancient thread. After 11 months attempting to drive for Uber...I've still made no progress..BUT...BIG NEWS..
Today the moron chatbots/representative marked my account as a duplicate for the millionth time. but I got a slightly different form letter. It said if I didn't have access to the primary account (i.e. the criminals account) if I provided some verification they'd help. So then the guy deleted my account and instead merged the criminals account with my login. So I now have full access to the criminals account. I'm screenshoting everything I can think of to take to the police. 

So much for Ubers privacy of user data is more important that you bs. So much for them refusing to give this info to the police. 

I'm guessing I'm never going to convince them I'm me and get to drive for them but at least this dude might get caught.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Change the password and email so the criminal can’t get back in and then it’s your account.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Change the password and email so the criminal can't get back in and then it's your account.


It doesn't do me any good since their account is also rejected.

Is there any way to see their documents they uploaded?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I guess you can’t.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the update. Do not delay in contacting the police. The sooner you're in touch with them, the better.

I would have been tempted to change the crook's account to make money off him. But I know that visiting the police station is better.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

So after further looking through the criminals account, I believe I may have found his name listed in the bank account information, since I don't have access to my uber account, Would one of you mind checking something for me?

When you log into your account on a computer does it show your name next to your bank account information?

If so, I think I was correct all along, since the 1st name matches the first name (I have to see if I can find his last name somewhere), of the salesman at that mazda dealership I suspected all along of stealing my identity, so glad I didn't buy a car from that shady place.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

If he's got any rides on record you should be able to pull up something called a waybill which will give you the approximate pickup and drop off location of his last ride. This may solve your jurisdiction problem. Also, can't you see his car info including licence plate?


----------

